# So I have decided on a CZ 9mm now what....



## momtotwo

I am having trouble deciding between the different models.

I want a 9mm. That is set in stone.

I want a full size or a compact, not a sub...that is for sure. I am leaning more to a full size. I have no intent to carry this piece.

Tell me if I am thinking wrong about getting the 75 SP-01...it looks real good to me.


----------



## shaolin

I went for the XDM 3.8 that can be full size or compact depending on the mag you put in.
1st question is have you shot any gun that you like yet? I bought over 30 handguns and half of them don't shoot expert for me so I would try and shoot a pistol before I buy one.


----------



## momtotwo

the thing is, were I live, there is nowhere within 100 miles that 'rents' guns to try....

I don't have the luxury of going down to the local range and saying I want to try out these 5 here and such....

I have been shooting my whole life and I have shot many types of firearms. I know what I am looking for. My brother has an XD and it is nice but it is not what I want. If I were looking for a carry weapon, yes, I would probably look at the XD much more because it has many thing about it that are awesome for carry but I am not looking for a carry weapon. I am looking at a home defense and target weapon. I want a longer barrel and a larger capacity. I want that accuracy at 50 yards and you just won't have that with a shorter barrel. You have a full inch longer to stabilize in the CZ over the XD...that is a lot in a 9mm.

I also do not want a composite weapon. I want steel. I like the weight of it and the fact that in a last ditch situation, I have a three pound piece of steel in my hand to bludgeon someone with. Maybe that is odd, maybe it is the only thing that will save my life. Maybe the composite will work as well...maybe not. 

Maybe I am crazy....

I already have a carry pistol...two actually.


----------



## JMessmer

Look around, there is not a single 9mm under 600$ that even comes close to the CZ. It's the most reliable gun I own(I own HK's, a Glock 17, A ruger p95, ruger mark III .22lr, ruger sr22, Taurus .357 magnum, a smith and Wesson mp shield) and at the range I shot an XD, didn't like it as much as my cz by a long shot. CZ's are the way to go. Just my opinion.


----------



## momtotwo

JMessmer said:


> Look around, there is not a single 9mm under 600$ that even comes close to the CZ. It's the most reliable gun I own(I own HK's, a Glock 17, A ruger p95, ruger mark III .22lr, ruger sr22, Taurus .357 magnum, a smith and Wesson mp shield) and at the range I shot an XD, didn't like it as much as my cz by a long shot. CZ's are the way to go. Just my opinion.


Which CZ do you have....or CZ's? Do you like one model over another?


----------



## JMessmer

Cz-75 semicompact was my first, CZ-75B my second. I like the semi better but they're both amazing.


----------



## TheLAGuy

Have you considered the beretta selections? I just bought a PX4 storm full size about two months ago and I really like it. However this was my first purchase, but I've tried overs at the range and I like mine the best. I'm sure a lil biased!


----------



## goNYG

momtotwo said:


> I am having trouble deciding between the different models.
> 
> I want a 9mm. That is set in stone.
> 
> I want a full size or a compact, not a sub...that is for sure. I am leaning more to a full size. I have no intent to carry this piece.
> 
> Tell me if I am thinking wrong about getting the 75 SP-01...it looks real good to me.


I'm thinking of the kids' game Hot and Cold...You are boiling, scalding hot. The SP-01 is such a fine handgun. I LOVE mine. It is so solid without feeling bulky or awkward for my small hands. Some buddies with bigger hands love the feel too. It will cycle virtually any ammo. Great trigger. Some may quibble, but there is essentially nothing bad to say about this pistol. Not great for carry, but you said that is not a factor.


----------



## berettabone

Beretta 92.......................


----------



## Overkill0084

momtotwo said:


> I am having trouble deciding between the different models.
> 
> I want a 9mm. That is set in stone.
> 
> I want a full size or a compact, not a sub...that is for sure. I am leaning more to a full size. I have no intent to carry this piece.
> 
> Tell me if I am thinking wrong about getting the 75 SP-01...it looks real good to me.


If your not planning to ever carry it, get the full size.
Is it for HD or for range use? 
I have a CZ-75 BD that is primarily a range gun. I had an adjustable rear sight installed. 
If your's is to be a range gun, I'd point out that CZ-85 Combat has the adjustable sights already. Not exactly a showstopper, but worth noting.

And yes, the SP-01 is a pretty nice pistol.


----------



## momtotwo

TheLAGuy said:


> Have you considered the beretta selections? I just bought a PX4 storm full size about two months ago and I really like it. However this was my first purchase, but I've tried overs at the range and I like mine the best. I'm sure a lil biased!


I have considered the Beretta but after careful consideration, I have leaned in the direction of the CZ.


----------



## momtotwo

Overkill0084 said:


> If your not planning to ever carry it, get the full size.
> Is it for HD or for range use?
> I have a CZ-75 BD that is primarily a range gun. I had an adjustable rear sight installed.
> If your's is to be a range gun, I'd point out that CZ-85 Combat has the adjustable sights already. Not exactly a showstopper, but worth noting.
> 
> And yes, the SP-01 is a pretty nice pistol.


Thanks for the notes...I will take them into consideration.


----------



## jakeleinen1

I have only such a limited knowledge of CZs, what made you decide on a CZ for your next pistol?


----------



## TheLAGuy

Whats up with the CZ's man, give the details!?!


----------



## JMessmer

Anyone who's done any research on cz's knows why they're the best choice.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Did some research... they look/sound like a quality pistol. 

Can you elaborate on why they are the "best" choice?.... As opposed to a Sig or Beretta (best guns imo).


----------



## momtotwo

For me, what lead me to the choice was talking to a few gunsmiths who specialize in handguns and a few friends of mine who have owned both types of guns.

The gunsmiths, both of them, agree that the CZ's are easier to take apart and work on. If a part breaks, they are easier to replace. They are said to be very durable and accurate and hold up to the abuse just as well as the Beretta.

I have no experience with the Sig and nobody I know does...that is not to say that they are not great guns, just that none of my friends have one so I have no knowledge or experience to lean on.

The grip and balance are the last of the factors. The grip on the CZ seems to be more suited for slightly smaller hands and I am a woman. I can handle a larger pistol just fine but for me to have it be mine, the contour and slight tuck to the grip of the CZ seems to be an advantage for me. The balance of the CZ feels real nice in my hand as well. 

I also have reports of the recoil being more of a directly in line recoil with the CZ rather than that of the Beretta which in my experience is a little off to the left. That could be a condition of the grip being at max for my hand.

Though the Beretta does have a model with an interchangeable grip that has a smaller size that seems that it would be suited for my hand, I don't particularly want that model just for that feature when the CZ's seem to all have a slightly more of a tucked grip.

Taking into consideration the things I talked about, I think for me, it is the right choice. I hope I am right but I would know until I have a few thousand rounds down range.


----------



## Overkill0084

TAPnRACK said:


> Did some research... they look/sound like a quality pistol.
> 
> Can you elaborate on why they are the "best" choice?.... As opposed to a Sig or Beretta (best guns imo).


The question isn't whether CZs are the best, the question is, are Sigs and Beretta that much better considering the cost?
I picked my CZ over the Sigs and the Berettas. Hell the H&K USP was even a consideration. CZs are hard to beat generally, and when you consider they are a great value, it's a no-lose situation. 
Aesthetics and brand prestige are separate discussions.


----------



## goNYG

Ditto to what others have said. I might add, that many here in the US are unfamiliar with CZ because it was born behind the Iron Curtain and was basically the gun that fought on the wrong side of the Cold War. But it has a long history and a time-tested reputation for reliability and durability. It is one of the most widely used handguns in military and LE environments in the world. I liken it to the Beretta 92 in terms of pedigree - a great original design that only gets better with real-world use and iterative improvement over time as well as critical mass in the market place that has allowed sufficient investment in the manufacturing process/infrastructure to achieve the tightest tolerances and consistency in production. But very few Americans have ever touched one, because if you were in the military or LE you probably had a Beretta or a Sig or a Glock or a Colt. 

Finally, I think the gun, both the older, standard 75 model and especially the SP-01, are beautiful objects. They have classical lines and proportions (rare in a product of Soviet block origin). They exude a certain dignity of a timeless design. I know that's a little goofy, but we all know that many of us feel that way about alot of our guns. Yes a gun is a tool, designed with a discreet purpose yadayada...but many of them are beautiful works of craftsmanship in addition. I feel that way about my CZ. And all else being equal, when I held my CZ versus holding several other fine handguns - M&P, Ruger, Sig, even the Beretta 92 - all of which "ticked the boxes" of function etc. there was a visceral desire to have the CZ.


----------



## momtotwo

Looking at the price comparison between some of these 'debated' brands.....

Sig with night sights in the 9mm - P250 - $642
Beretta 92FS - Night sights not available, USA made - $650
CZ 75 SP-01 with night sights - $660

tell me why some say that they are 'lesser weapons'. They seem to be 'right up there' when you are looking at the numbers. Prices are the same. Reports of durability are just as good. Reports of accuracy are just as good. What's the deal?

I have never seen a Sig handgun in person so for me, they are off the list as an option. Again...not to say they are not awesome but I am not going to buy something that I have no experience with and none of my trusted advisers have experience with.


----------



## JMessmer

Go shoot them both. I guarantee you will pick the CZ. By the way, it's not lesser in anyway.


----------



## Overkill0084

momtotwo said:


> Looking at the price comparison between some of these 'debated' brands.....
> 
> Sig with night sights in the 9mm - P250 - $642
> Beretta 92FS - Night sights not available, USA made - $650
> CZ 75 SP-01 with night sights - $660
> tell me why some say that they are 'lesser weapons'. They seem to be 'right up there' when you are looking at the numbers. Prices are the same. Reports of durability are just as good. Reports of accuracy are just as good. What's the deal?
> 
> I have never seen a Sig handgun in person so for me, they are off the list as an option. Again...not to say they are not awesome but I am not going to buy something that I have no experience with and none of my trusted advisers have experience with.


Couple things. Do they seriously want that much for a SIG 250? I would think street prices below $500 wouldn't be a stretch. Also, I compare the CZ75 family to the P226 & P229 ($800+). Yeah, it's a fair comparison. The P250 never occurred to me. But then I hate the concept of DAO, I don't care how "good" it is for a DAO trigger. I'm not on the police force in a liberal city, I want a proper trigger setup. Oh, FYI, the P250 is a polymer frame.


----------



## momtotwo

Overkill0084 said:


> Couple things. Do they seriously want that much for a SIG 250? I would think street prices below $500 wouldn't be a stretch. Also, I compare the CZ75 family to the P226 & P229 ($800+). Yeah, it's a fair comparison. The P250 never occurred to me. But then I hate the concept of DAO, I don't care how "good" it is for a DAO trigger. I'm not on the police force in a liberal city, I want a proper trigger setup. Oh, FYI, the P250 is a polymer frame.


Like I said....I don't know anything about a Sig...they are not popular in my 'crowd.' LOL I dont' think there is even a dealer around there.

And yes, that is MSRP on all of those from all of their web sights.


----------



## momtotwo

I totally wish I could....there isn't anywhere around here that rents guns though. 

shoot them both that is


----------



## JMessmer

Have you bought it yet? :watching:


----------



## momtotwo

JMessmer said:


> Have you bought it yet? :watching:


Not yet, waiting for Uncle Sam to work my refund down the line to me.....

I am trying to get out to a shop in Tallahassee that deals CZ's and at least hold a couple though I can't shoot them and make sure I like the fit in my hand before I nail down a model.

I am hoping that whatever model I pick I will be able to order wholesale through my business and save a buck or two. The last one I ordered for another guy at the shop...it was an XD....I think it came in at $459 after shipping and all, new.

I don't think they carry it at our 'hook up' though...


----------



## BetweenTheEyes

My first gun was a Stainless Browning Hi-Power. I loved how accurate and nice looking it was. I just bought a Sig SP2022 for $499 after much research to find something that was a great value & in the 2022 I think I found it. That being said my next gun will most likely be a CZ 75B in Stainless or maybe a compact, or a Bersa Thunder .45 UPC. They both seem to be held in good regard by those who own one and are a great value for the money. The CZ being somwhat of a copy of the Hi-Power should be a really nice piece.


----------



## TheLAGuy

All I have to say welcome "to the gun show".


----------



## high pockets

I have a CZ85B. Excellent pistol. It was a little balky for the first 200 rounds, but now it shoots anything. I went with the CZ85B because I'm a lefty and the 85B has ambi controls.

CZ has been the weapon of choice for many Iron Curtain countries for a long time, and the only thing holding back sales in the U.S. is the fact that they are sometimes hard to find.

You will not be making a mistake with a CZ, probably one of the most underrated pistols in the marketplace. Check out The Original CZ Forum - Index, a great bunch of people, or CZ Custom Shop, home to Angus Hobdell, one of the top shooters in the world.


----------



## TAPnRACK

This thread led to my purchase of a CZ 75BD Police model.










Very happy with my purchase, a solid addition to my Berettas & Sigs.


----------



## BowerR64

That one looks nice, when i got mine there were a few things i picked that i liked from the other guns i have.

I wanted an all metal gun no polymer frame
i wanted a hammer
I wanted a metal trigger
i wanted grips i could change to my own or when i wanted.
I wanted a rail for a laser or a light or for a red dot thing.

The SP01 had everything i wanted plus i liked the feel of it. Its heavy but has almost no kick


----------



## berettatoter

momtotwo said:


> I am having trouble deciding between the different models.
> 
> I want a 9mm. That is set in stone.
> 
> I want a full size or a compact, not a sub...that is for sure. I am leaning more to a full size. I have no intent to carry this piece.
> 
> Tell me if I am thinking wrong about getting the 75 SP-01...it looks real good to me.


I like what the CZ P-07 has to offer.


----------



## hud35500

Smith M&P 9mm. Check it out.


----------



## deskjockey12

the sp-01 was my second of three cz 9mm i own (75BD and p-07 duty the others)....took it to the range today as a matter of fact....i enjoy greatly shooting all my czs including this one...


----------



## Newell52

I discovered the CZ line this year. Read numerous reviews on the guns on several sites. Walked into my local GS a few months ago and they had just put a 75 Compact in the display. When I put the gun in my hand I was SOLD. Best feeling handgun to me with the exception of a 1911. The gun shoots any ammo I put thru it and is the most accurate 9mm I have ever fired. No cycling problems. It has become my EDC. Very light recoil due to the weight, low bore axis and the fact that the slide rides on rails "inside" the frame. Dressed it up with some wood Cocabola grips it is a very sharp looking handgun. Now I'm saving up for their 9mm RAMI model. You will not go wrong with a CZ.


----------



## parkgt

I have had the please to own and shoot a fair number of guns in my 60 plus years. Currently only own three brands of handguns Sig, Rohrbaugh and CZ. Never found a poly gun that felt good in hand and even made the mistake of buying a very nice HK poly once. The only gun I will own that doesn't really feel good in hand is the Rohrbaugh R9 just because it fills a roll that is hard to exactly duplicate with the same level of quality.

My first CZ was a Shadow bought in 08 for USPSA comp it has shot many thousand of rounds without any problems after shakedown, that were not the results of my less than perfect hand-loading. Big, heavy and just such a delight to shoot. Have a CZ Compact L on the way; much the same as a P0-1 or PCR that I expect nothing less from. 

I like my Sigs a lot. No other guns feel as good in my hands with the edge going to the CZs, they just feel right, look great IMO and shoot better than I am able to.

From my experience not many are dissatisfied after handling, shooting or owning one. There are models to suit just about any need or desire except and the very small end.


----------



## berettatoter

Newell52 said:


> I discovered the CZ line this year. Read numerous reviews on the guns on several sites. Walked into my local GS a few months ago and they had just put a 75 Compact in the display. When I put the gun in my hand I was SOLD. Best feeling handgun to me with the exception of a 1911. The gun shoots any ammo I put thru it and is the most accurate 9mm I have ever fired. No cycling problems. It has become my EDC. Very light recoil due to the weight, low bore axis and the fact that the slide rides on rails "inside" the frame. Dressed it up with some wood Cocabola grips it is a very sharp looking handgun. Now I'm saving up for their 9mm RAMI model. You will not go wrong with a CZ.


The CZ Rami would be a great carry gun, but I never see them around my area. I don't see a lot of CZ pistols period around here. Funny how certain parts of the country seem to have more of one brand and not much of another.


----------



## Smitty79

TAPnRACK said:


> This thread led to my purchase of a CZ 75BD Police model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy with my purchase, a solid addition to my Berettas & Sigs.


 Anything would be an improvement on Berettas and Sigs.


----------



## berettatoter

Improvement on Beretta and SIG? Hmmmm....the CZ's are great guns, but I wouldn't go quite that far. JMHO.


----------



## hautedawg

I actually love the CZ75 and most of the clones of this gun. Tristar, EAA, SAR and others make decent clones of the CZ, but they aren't a CZ. Balance, fit and "shootability" is just awesome. One of my favorite guns I own.


----------



## yardbird

Overkill0084 said:


> *If your not planning to ever carry it, get the full size.[/B]
> Is it for HD or for range use?
> I have a CZ-75 BD that is primarily a range gun. I had an adjustable rear sight installed.
> If your's is to be a range gun, I'd point out that CZ-85 Combat has the adjustable sights already. Not exactly a showstopper, but worth noting.
> 
> And yes, the SP-01 is a pretty nice pistol.*


*

Carry my 75-BD quite a bit, get a proper holster. Then again I also pack full sized 1911.*


----------



## Smitty79

The high bore axis on Sigs is a no go for me. I shot a p226 next to a CZ85. CZ gets back on target better.


----------



## jch2

I have two CZ handguns. 85B and a 83. Love them both and both are fun to shoot and very accurate. Both will be with me always. Get a gun that feels good in your hand. I had a Sig P250 full size and sold after 1000 rounds or so due to the long trigger pull. Otherwise it was a good gun. You can't go wrong with a CZ. Buy what you like. If your not going to carry it get a full size. I have and do carry the full size 85B at times.


----------



## RadarContact

I'm thinking P-07 Duty...or did I miss something somewhere?


----------



## cobra6

I went with the P-07 in .04 best thing I ever did, it also comes in 9mm. I bought one of the first CZ P-07 duty's that came out, a few weeks ago I had trouble with failure to feed I emailed CZ and they said to return for repair, in under a week I had a brand new P-07 back, the new gun has better recoil & a better trigger pull, you can't go wrong with CZ.


----------



## Lucas3

Of all my friends who own pistols, none of them own a CZ. Wish they did so I can send a few down range to see how it shoots. I've been on the lookout for a CZ-75 B Stainless. It's on my list to purchase after a 1911.


----------



## Philco

Lucas3 said:


> Of all my friends who own pistols, none of them own a CZ. Wish they did so I can send a few down range to see how it shoots. I've been on the lookout for a CZ-75 B Stainless. It's on my list to purchase after a 1911.


I'll have to say I agree with your taste in handguns. IMO the CZ 75 is destined to be considered one of the all time classic handguns just like the Colt 1911 and the Browing Hi Power are now.


----------



## GCBHM

If Jeff Cooper likes it, then it is a pistol worthy of legend.


----------



## desertman

GCBHM:


> If Jeff Cooper likes it, then it is a pistol worthy of legend.


"Chairman" Jeff based the "Bren Ten" on the CZ pistol design. Manufactured by Dornhaus & Dixon, you don't see them very often. They are no longer in business. Cooper was instrumental in it's development.


----------

